

Terminal.app in OSX Lion, anyone know anything? - flazzarino

anyone with the developer build notice an improved Terminal?<p>is there at least fullscreen and 256 colors?
======
pivo
I don't really care about Terminal.app anymore, iTerm does full screen and 256
colors well, and iTerm2 is under development and has even more fancy features.

